# Walnut carafe



## Mike Jones (Apr 19, 2014)

I got a walnut blank from Jimmy James last year. I had a mental image of the form, and turned the outside in a couple of hours. I stopped to make a 'doughnut chuck' (pictured) so the hollowing process took an entire shop day. Cooking right along, I made a handle, and the fit-up for it. I cut the brass from a flat sheet and the handle from scrap stock....and, this is where I hit a stumbling block. The first, second, and third attempts at handle/leather spacer/brass clamp assemblies were disappointing and out of frustration, I put the thing away out of my sight...for about a month!

Finished size: 7" dia. x 11" tall. Finish is built-up lacquer, buffed and waxed.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 11 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 11 | Informative 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 19, 2014)

That is awesome with a very classy look and finish.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2014)

Mike another museum quality piece - I LOVE that!



hobbit-hut said:


> ... very classy look and finish.



I would bet my last dollar you could take that thing and put it under a microscope and not find a flaw in the finish. Mike's finishes are superb.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 19, 2014)

Too cool! Great idea on your handle attachment... The leather gives me something else to look at if I can ever stop staring at that shine!


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 19, 2014)

WOW,. those first couple of pictures look like it is made out of colored acrylic. You have got first prize on finishing. That is a spectacular piece of art my friend.

Ray


----------



## woodintyuuu (Apr 19, 2014)

very cool


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 19, 2014)

That thing is top shelf!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 19, 2014)

That is absolutely beautiful!!! Excellent work!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 19, 2014)

That is another beauty Mike! And the finish is like glass, Do you use spray can lacquer? In general, how many coats does it take to achieve that effect?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2014)

VERY nice shape and finish. Did you use the crystallite??? filler.


----------



## LemonadeJay (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow that is amazing. I bet I am not the only one who would love to see a tutorial on a piece like this or the finish alone.


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Apr 19, 2014)

That is sweet. By far one of the best finishes I've ever seen!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2014)

When Mike sent our museum piece to us, I did ask him to explain his finishing technique. He did, and in detail. Look for it it guys - it is well worth the search.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 19, 2014)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 19, 2014)

An heirloom if I've ever seen one! Chuck


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 19, 2014)

Fabulous !!! Man that baby shines !!!


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 20, 2014)

Guys, I will very happily write a "tutorial" for achieving a finish like this, and, hopefully, answer all the questions.
Thank you very much for your encouraging comments!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## RexB (Apr 20, 2014)

Could you also include information on how to do the upper part, where the liquid pours out, for us rookies? 

That is a incredible piece of work!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 20, 2014)

Mike Jones said:


> Guys, I will very happily write a "tutorial" for achieving a finish like this, and, hopefully, answer all the questions.
> Thank you very much for your encouraging comments!


Post it in the class room for all. I for one would love to see how you do it. Amazing work as usual Mike! Truly beautiful.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 20, 2014)

Mike - Everything about that is excellent. World class work!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tim Carter (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful piece!! Did you finish the inside?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> When Mike sent our museum piece to us, I did ask him to explain his finishing technique. He did, and in detail. Look for it it guys - it is well worth the search.


 beutifull piece mike stunning ---again
I searched for it kevin and found it on my dinning room table---- yep museum quality ----im fortunate enough to see it every day like you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 20, 2014)

Barry @barry richardson richardson, No rattle can. The bulk of the built-up lacquer is Deft* Sanding Sealer applied straight from the can and with rag and fingers. I think there are 3 application of finish lacquer sprayed-on after......each application is 3 light coats.

Mike @Mike1950 , No Crystalac* on this one.

RexB @RexB Forming the pour lip is done by turning a wide mouth and cutting away one side of it. I did this using rasps and coarse sandpaper.

Tim Carter @Tim Carter, The interior is not really finished, but I poured about a 1/2 ounce of 5 minute epoxy into it and rolled, and tipped the form so it got coated and it looks shiny when you peer into it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ChrisN (Apr 20, 2014)

Very elegant! I love the handle, too!


----------



## Johnturner (Apr 20, 2014)

That is a beautiful piece!


----------

